# Settings app freezes on windows 10



## Florentine (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello,
I have an HP laptop with windows 10 installed on it and I've been having some trouble with the network and internet option from the settings app. Every time I try to open it I'm able to only click on one of the tabs (VPN, for example), and when I try to click on another one it just freezes, the mouse still works but nothing happens when I try another tab or even try to go back to all of the settings options. Also, the wifi logo with all the available connections takes a long time to appear even though the wifi itself is working. 
Thank You.


----------



## Xeiver-D.-Pyron (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello sir. Thank you for choosing Tech Support Guy. I understand your frustration with the matter.

Now, tell me. Has the settings app always freezed like this? Or did it start after a system hardware/software change?


----------



## Florentine (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for replying.
I don't know how, but the problem seems to have fixed itself after 2 days of trouble. I've been having multiple issues like a lack of internet connection and no sound coming out of perfectly good headphones, but after I updated the sound driver and restarted my computer everything went back to normal, and everything seems fine for the time being. I don't know if there is some sort of connection to it all but at least all is good for now. Thanks again.


----------

